# Anyone work in the pest control industry



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

Going to possibly be making a career change into pest control. The money is good and it has always interested me. Just trying to get more in site from someone who does the job. Thanks.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

What tired of walking floors and watching cameras??

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Isn’t that what your doing now?? Lol or is that controlling “pesks”


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Check out this exterminator operation in Broward County Florida . Iguana removal service . Using high end PCP air rifles , traps and nooses . She makes videos of the operation and gets a payday from Youtube also . It's not work if you enjoy what you do .

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCprBc95NyDhjGN72TxlabCA


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Hey bud, I did it for a while. The routine maintenance stuff is fairly easy peasy. But if you end up with a real infestation, or if you are talking about rat, squirrel, raccoon, etc. trapping and removal, then you just have to be prepared to crawl into places that you'd rather not, and at times of the year that make attics rather unpleasant. Not trying to dissuade you, but it came as a real ah-ha moment for me the first time!


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

Haha, thanks for the comments sling bros! Yes, I am tired of dealing with convicts. Over the past decade it has really taken a toll on my mentally. Been through some bad times. PTSD, suicidal tendencies. It’s time to give it a rest now since I have a growing family!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Part of my job involves pest control on turf and ornamental trees. I'm only licensed for outdoor work, but indoor extermination work is very similar id expect.


----------



## eaglerockdude (Dec 27, 2020)

I am just a homeowner..but my home which is all redwood/cedar had some later additions done with cheapo wood, and not flashed correctly or treated with preventative. Here in So. Cal we have lots of drywood termites. I pretty much got rid of them all and replace a whole deck and carport due to damage......using products from DoYourOwn pest control...its definitely challenging trying to figure how "how" or the best way to get the termite product to where they are....I put it up there with trying to find the source of a roof leak. I found both of those interesting. So I think it would be interesting battling insects. Not so sure about a raccoon.

I don't know much about other types of pest control. It seems to me they sprayed the whole of southern cal years ago and we hardly have any good bugs anymore. I miss a good ole big bug once in awhile! Start small maybe see how it goes.


----------



## Gaulithan (Sep 28, 2021)

Even though I don't work there, I can say that the specialists from those companies are incredibly helpful. I had an experience that was not very pleasant because I had the chance to find such crap like this in my garden: https://www.growgardener.com/best-flea-fogger/. Have you ever had to deal with this? If not yet, I advise you to check your garden for the presence of such insects because it is an absolute nightmare for me. I'm sure that help from an insect removal specialist is very practical at times like this.


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Good luck, sounds interesting!!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

You could take the "Foley Out"...
I'm sure that you've never heard of it, but my brother's were guards also at Folsom Prison... Steve was supposed to be the next one in line for a job in parole, after years of waiting and being passed over... finally it was his turn, they had no more excuses, the job was his and he came home with a huge smile on his face 🤠
He went in to work the next day and found out that the female wardens son had just graduated from the academy and that he had miraculously been put directly into Parole... Taking Steve's job...
He walked into the wardens office, ripped the badge off his uniform, and threw it like a shuriken at the Sargents head. The Sargent pushed himself back in his chair as the star whizzed right passed him and stuck in the wall...
Then Steve ripped off his uniform, called them all kinds of names and ended up giving them the FU sign, while threatening the Sargent with a quick death if he tried to stop him. Basically he said, "I Quit" in no uncertain terms, turned around, and walked out of there in his undershorts...
They told him that he couldn't leave without his ID at the gate and he looked at the guy and said, "Do you really want to try and stop me?" They let him pass... Retired him the next day with full pay and benefits for life, he was 32... All of his buddies called it the "Foley Out"... hahaha.

Anyway, termite, pest control, spraying houses, trapping animals, catching rattle snakes, alligators, etc... all go together and makes for a great paying business. You could work for someone else to learn, but starting your own business is the best way and once you get established, the word of mouth thru Social media these days will end up allowing you to work the hours that you want. It's a good business, catching snakes is easy and pays well. The look on people's faces when they see you with a poisonous snake in the snake jaws is epic!
Just go for it and have fun 🍻


----------

